# 7x3x3



## Maxey (Dec 18, 2015)

I built this out of a desk that was in the trash put about 100 dollars in it the Plexiglas was the big cost


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mighty fine but what will the lizard live in???


----------



## Maxey (Dec 19, 2015)

Walter1 said:


> Mighty fine but what will the lizard live in???


Thinkin the kids'room lol, no but I got the substrate put in today her hides, water tub, and lamps. She seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey those are 3 big tegus you have there LOL... I guess the kids found a new play house


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice setup! About the same size as my enclosure - she'll love it I'm sure. Be sure to post a pic or two with it set up!


----------

